# SolitoS Car Clubs 1st Annual Car Show



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Will be on the next Flyer but FYI Pinstriping will be done Mr. Leo and Airbrushing will be done by ABES 360.....Glass etcher still pending if he's gonna be able to make i......we'll keep you posted t*


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Mar 18 2008, 07:38 AM~10195816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SYMPLE WILL BE IN DA HOUSE COMPA! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

*ILL THINK ABOUT GOIN :biggrin: *


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSCAMEL_@Mar 18 2008, 10:28 AM~10196428
> *:cheesy:
> *


The Lux fam gonna be in the house :cheesy:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 18 2008, 10:11 AM~10196329
> *ILL THINK ABOUT GOIN  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Mar 18 2008, 10:49 AM~10196587
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Mar 18 2008, 08:38 AM~10195816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what about me


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Mar 18 2008, 02:30 PM~10198388
> *what about me
> *


This was just to spread the word homie.......

You and the DJ will still be added homie I just need to know the plans homie fill me in so we finalize the flyer


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

Sounds like a good event


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 18 2008, 11:11 AM~10196329
> *ILL THINK ABOUT GOIN  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 18 2008, 02:54 PM~10198552
> *x2
> *


 :angry:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Mar 18 2008, 03:56 PM~10198566
> *:angry:
> *


banned! :angry:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 18 2008, 02:56 PM~10198573
> *banned! :angry:
> *


See you there fucker :angry:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Mar 18 2008, 03:59 PM~10198588
> *See you there fucker :angry:
> *


no!


:angry: 









:angry: 







:angry:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Mar 18 2008, 02:43 PM~10198466
> *This was just to spread the word homie.......
> 
> You and the DJ will still be added homie I just need to know the plans homie fill me in so we finalize the flyer
> *


  waiting on a few more hook ups i will let you no by the end of the week..


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Mar 18 2008, 03:04 PM~10198629
> * waiting on a few more hook ups i will let you no by the end of the week..
> *


*Dont forget homie*


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

jk!

i dont want people saying shit about us not going!


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Mar 18 2008, 03:08 PM~10198648
> *Dont forget homie
> *


i wont homie..just got a shipment of videos in today


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 18 2008, 03:09 PM~10198659
> *jk!
> 
> i dont want people saying shit about us not going!
> *


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:0 

We Will Be There :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 18 2008, 03:27 PM~10198778
> *:0
> 
> We Will Be There  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Es todo mi Neighbor


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Mar 18 2008, 04:21 PM~10198746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: now im not going!!! banned! :angry: :angry: 


















ill go only if you buy me my first couple of beers! :cheesy:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

goodtimes will be there!


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 18 2008, 03:27 PM~10198778
> *:0
> 
> We Will Be There  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Mar 18 2008, 03:09 PM~10198662
> *i wont homie..just got a shipment of videos in today
> *


 :0


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT SOLITOS!


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Mar 18 2008, 11:32 AM~10196454
> *The Lux fam gonna be in the house :cheesy:
> *


yes sir


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 18 2008, 06:42 PM~10199815
> *:angry: now im not going!!! banned! :angry:  :angry:
> ill go only if you buy me my first couple of beers! :cheesy:
> *


yea me too


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Mar 18 2008, 09:22 PM~10201647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx Joe the love is appreciated homie


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Mar 18 2008, 05:44 PM~10199828
> *goodtimes will be there!
> *


:thumbsup: thanx GOODTIMES


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

somos uno c.c. will be there in full attendance!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 19 2008, 09:50 AM~10204653
> *somos uno c.c. will be there in full attendance!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Mar 19 2008, 10:02 AM~10204757
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

there should be a wet t-shirt contest :cheesy:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Mar 19 2008, 11:03 AM~10204763
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



















:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Mar 19 2008, 11:06 AM~10204793
> *there should be a wet t-shirt contest  :cheesy:
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Mar 19 2008, 10:06 AM~10204793
> *there should be a wet t-shirt contest  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Mar 19 2008, 11:13 AM~10204866
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 who put a shirt on them puppies?


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti+Mar 18 2008, 03:43 PM~10198883-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im gonna follow u up there :0 
:biggrin: j/k


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 19 2008, 10:16 AM~10204898
> *:biggrin:
> dont forget the goody bags :rofl:
> im gonna follow u up there  :0
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *I wont homie*


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 19 2008, 10:16 AM~10204898
> *:biggrin:
> dont forget the goody bags :rofl:
> im gonna follow u up there  :0
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti+Mar 19 2008, 10:22 AM~10204951-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 19 2008, 11:47 AM~10205137
> *:roflmao:
> just in case imma remind u again
> 
> ...


im getting the bags :biggrin: 








but his goodies bring the boys to the show! :0


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 19 2008, 11:58 AM~10205663
> *im getting the bags :biggrin:
> but his goodies bring the boys to the show! :0
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 19 2008, 12:28 PM~10205915
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

PINCHES MAMMONES! 

:roflmao:

its always fun hangin out with you guys


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 19 2008, 12:51 PM~10206140
> *PINCHES MAMMONES!
> 
> its always fun hangin out with you guys
> *


You aint seen nothing yet homie


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Mar 19 2008, 12:52 PM~10206147
> *You aint seen nothing yet homie
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 19 2008, 01:51 PM~10206140
> *PINCHES MAMMONES!
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Mar 19 2008, 01:52 PM~10206147
> *You aint seen nothing yet homie
> *


 :uh: lets not talk about your sex life anymore! :0


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 19 2008, 01:08 PM~10206301
> *:uh: lets not talk about your sex life anymore! :0
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 19 2008, 01:08 PM~10206301
> *:uh: lets not talk about your sex life anymore! :0
> *


Hey lets not get on the subject about sex homie cause this topic can really blow up..... The wifey Chun-Li aint calling you two finger Louie for nothing :barf:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Mar 19 2008, 01:10 PM~10206321
> *Hey lets not get on the subject about sex homie cause this topic can really blow up..... The wifey Chun-Li aint calling you two finger Louie for nothing :barf:
> *


:roflmao: 

i think louie is jealous :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Mar 19 2008, 02:10 PM~10206321
> *Hey lets not get on the subject about sex homie cause this topic can really blow up..... The wifey Chun-Li aint calling you two finger Louie for nothing :barf:
> *


 :uh: YOU ARE AN ASSHOLE AND SO IS SHE! :angry:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Mar 18 2008, 02:44 PM~10198472
> *Sounds like a good event
> *


Sounds like you should come up for this event :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

gotti super lonja bump!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 19 2008, 03:23 PM~10207475
> *gotti super lonja bump!
> *


Pinche estupido :twak:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Mar 19 2008, 04:24 PM~10207484
> *Pinche estupido :twak:
> *


que estupido? :uh: 

it got bumped up que no :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Los neighbors will be there :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

SUPER GOTTI BOOTY BUMP!


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

*vamonos para arriba*


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Mar 20 2008, 04:00 PM~10216152
> *vamonos para arriba
> *


like gotti on a strippers pole :0 



id truly pay to see that! :cheesy:


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 20 2008, 03:24 PM~10216323
> *like gotti on a strippers pole :0
> id truly pay to see that! :cheesy:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Mar 20 2008, 04:27 PM~10216339
> *:nosad:
> *


come on! :uh: 

gotti all dressed up in a two piece pink g-string get up! :0 trying to climb the pole all greasy and shit! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Mar 20 2008, 04:27 PM~10216339
> *:nosad:
> *


come on! :uh: 

gotti all dressed up in a two piece pink g-string get up! :0 trying to climb the pole all greasy and shit! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Mar 20 2008, 02:00 PM~10216152
> *vamonos para arriba
> *


DO I SEEE INDIANA COMING BACK. HOLLY SHIT WELL GOOD LUCK TO MY COMPA GOTTI SOLITOS REPPING THEM STATES.

BUT YEAH SYMPLE BE IN DA HOUSE TO REPP AND SUPPORT OUR SOLITOS FAM AS WELL.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Mar 21 2008, 08:59 AM~10221118
> *DO I SEEE INDIANA COMING BACK. HOLLY SHIT WELL GOOD LUCK TO MY COMPA GOTTI SOLITOS REPPING THEM STATES.
> 
> BUT YEAH SYMPLE BE IN DA HOUSE TO REPP AND SUPPORT OUR SOLITOS FAM AS WELL.
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Mar 21 2008, 10:11 AM~10221465
> *
> *










:cheesy:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

lonja bump


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Mar 18 2008, 08:38 AM~10195816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   see ya there


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Mar 18 2008, 08:38 AM~10195816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

[to make i......we'll keep you posted t[/b] 
[/quote]
   see ya there homies :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 21 2008, 08:56 AM~10221691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Mar 23 2008, 07:18 PM~10236758
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Mar 24 2008, 01:06 PM~10242046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why you flexin your hoof :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 24 2008, 12:54 PM~10241952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you see gotti pinche birdman helped me lift up da plaka. he knows how heavy it is :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 24 2008, 01:30 PM~10242223
> *why you flexin your hoof  :biggrin:
> *


NO TIENES MADRE MENDIGO! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 24 2008, 12:43 PM~10242324
> *NO TIENES MADRE MENDIGO! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 21 2008, 12:53 PM~10223220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Mar 24 2008, 08:56 PM~10246792
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Mar 25 2008, 08:31 AM~10249569
> *:wave:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 24 2008, 04:35 PM~10243646
> *:0  :0
> *


I WISH MY SISTER COULD HAVE GOTTEN THE BUMPER SCRAPIN!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 24 2008, 04:35 PM~10243646
> *:0  :0
> *


I WISH MY SISTER COULD HAVE GOTTEN THE BUMPER SCRAPIN!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 25 2008, 10:25 AM~10250222
> *I WISH MY SISTER COULD HAVE GOTTEN THE BUMPER SCRAPIN!
> *


a gurl is driving that car???? :scrutinize:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 25 2008, 01:12 PM~10251055
> *a gurl is driving that car???? :scrutinize:
> *


even though i do got man titties, i dont refer to myself as a woman!  



naw i meant, i wish that my sister could have gotten my whole car scraping bumper when she took the pic


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 25 2008, 12:16 PM~10251099
> *even though i do got man titties, i dont refer to myself as a woman!
> naw i meant, i wish that my sister could have gotten my whole car scraping bumper when she took the pic
> *


:roflmao: are u sure ur not a girl?? j/k

u can tell its scraping by the angle of the car towards the back but i agree less scenery and more car would have been better :thumbsup: 
btw NICE CAR


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 25 2008, 01:31 PM~10251266
> *:roflmao: are u sure ur not a girl?? j/k
> 
> u can tell its scraping by the angle of the car towards the back but i agree less scenery and more car would have been better :thumbsup:
> ...


I KNOW SO.. I GOT THESE TWO BALLS THAT GET IN THE WAY WHEN I DO ANYTHING, AND THIS COCK THAT LIKES STABBING MY WIFE IN HER HATCHET WOUND :cheesy: 


THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 25 2008, 01:08 PM~10251525
> *I KNOW SO.. I GOT THESE TWO BALLS THAT GET IN THE WAY WHEN I DO ANYTHING, AND THIS COCK THAT LIKES STABBING MY WIFE IN HER HATCHET WOUND :cheesy:
> THANKS HOMIE!
> *


:roflmao:

got anymore pics?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 25 2008, 01:08 PM~10251525
> *I KNOW SO.. I GOT THESE TWO BALLS THAT GET IN THE WAY WHEN I DO ANYTHING, AND THIS COCK THAT LIKES STABBING MY WIFE IN HER HATCHET WOUND :cheesy:
> THANKS HOMIE!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 25 2008, 02:44 PM~10251890
> *:roflmao:
> 
> got anymore pics?
> *


does gotti eat a lot? :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 25 2008, 02:55 PM~10252417
> *does gotti eat a lot? :uh:
> *


:dunno: 

:biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 25 2008, 04:13 PM~10252537
> *:dunno:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


the answer is yes! if he didnt he wouldnt have such a great womanly figure :0 


:biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 25 2008, 03:34 PM~10252717
> *the answer is yes! if he didnt he wouldnt have such a great womanly figure :0
> :biggrin:
> *


hey im fat too but i dont eat alot :angry: 



:biggrin: well i dont :rofl:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 25 2008, 04:44 PM~10252805
> *hey im fat too but i dont eat alot  :angry:
> :biggrin:  well i dont :rofl:
> *


 :happysad: im not a light weight either, but he's bigger! :cheesy: 

thats my future comps so i gotta ride that estupido! :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 25 2008, 04:06 PM~10252984
> *:happysad: im not a light weight either, but he's bigger! :cheesy:
> 
> thats my future comps so i gotta ride that estupido! :biggrin:
> *


Fuckyourself BUTT BOY  :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Mar 26 2008, 10:00 AM~10258560
> *Fuckyourself BUTT BOY   :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: i hate you!


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Mar 26 2008, 11:24 AM~10259074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: omg!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Mar 26 2008, 10:24 AM~10259074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90+Mar 25 2008, 04:06 PM~10252984-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i feel the LOVE there :rofl:

hes big enough to kick ur ass :0 
:biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Mar 26 2008, 11:33 AM~10259136
> *
> *


thats like you trying to squeeze into some xxxl shorts! :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 26 2008, 11:33 AM~10259142
> *i feel the LOVE there :rofl:
> 
> hes big enough to kick ur ass  :0
> ...


:cheesy: we love each other as much as we love diets! :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 26 2008, 11:37 AM~10259580
> *thats like you trying to squeeze into some xxxl shorts! :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 25 2008, 01:57 PM~10252419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IT WILL LOOK BETTER ON SUM 22 OR 24 :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Mar 27 2008, 09:25 AM~10266790
> *IT WILL LOOK BETTER ON SUM 22 OR 24 :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Mar 27 2008, 09:25 AM~10266790
> *IT WILL LOOK BETTER ON SUM 22 OR 24 :biggrin:
> *


IDIOTA!!!!
:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 27 2008, 10:06 AM~10266984
> *IDIOTA!!!!
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Mar 26 2008, 09:33 PM~10263798
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Mar 27 2008, 02:55 PM~10269113
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

OH SHIT I MIGHT BE MAKING THIS FUCKING SHOW IF I SPRAY THIS QUICK ENOUGH :biggrin: 








2 AND A HALF POUNDS :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 28 2008, 12:31 PM~10276648
> *OH SHIT I MIGHT BE MAKING THIS FUCKING SHOW IF I SPRAY THIS QUICK ENOUGH  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: already failed!

ill see the your car out in november! pinche huevon! :uh:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 28 2008, 12:16 PM~10276986
> *:uh: already failed!
> 
> ill see the your car out in november! pinche huevon! :uh:
> *


Better be out before then


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Mar 28 2008, 01:29 PM~10277122
> *Better be out before then
> *


mine will prolly be broken by then!


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Mar 18 2008, 08:38 AM~10195816
> *
> 
> 
> ...




It's supposed to SNOW on June 29th. 


















































J/K I hope it's melted by then


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Mar 28 2008, 05:25 PM~10278737
> *It's supposed to SNOW on June 29th.
> J/K  I hope it's melted by then
> *


FUCK IT MORE MONEY FOR MY INTERIOR :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Can't wait guys!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Mar 28 2008, 04:33 PM~10278793
> *Can't wait guys!! :biggrin:
> *




We should get a caravan from Wisconsin to these shows... Whaddayathink ???
Milwaukee to Racine to da Ill State.


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Mar 28 2008, 12:32 PM~10277153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Mar 28 2008, 06:40 PM~10279203
> *We should get a caravan from Wisconsin to these shows... Whaddayathink ???
> Milwaukee to Racine to da Ill State.
> *


 :0 illstate what?


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Mar 29 2008, 10:11 AM~10282908
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 28 2008, 10:32 PM~10281143
> *:0 illstate what?
> *


Mira I am going to explain this to you only once...so pay very close attention...

The State of Illinois...car show and or picnics in Ill State. O.K. ??? :angry: 










:biggrin:


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr buck_@Mar 27 2008, 07:08 PM~10272462
> *Watch & listen to Mr. Buck do his thing live and direct every Wednesday night from 6pm til 9pm and every Saturday night from 9pm til Midnight. Stay tune as Mr. Buck interviews and showcases music from  Independent & unsign artists from all over. You can also get your music played, & get a interveiw live on air, or chat with Mr. buck online or by the request line. So log on to www.thespizzle.com & make this station your station!!!!!    P.S ALL CAR CLUBS THAT HIT ME UP ( RIGHT HERE ON THIS PAGE) I WILL SHOUT YOU OUT LIVE ON AIR!!!!!
> 
> Contact Mr. Buck @ myspace.com/mrbuckentertainment or
> ...


Log on to TheSpizzle.com tonight from 9pm til midnight (pacific standard time)!! Hit Mr. Buck in the Spizzle chat room if you want him to announce your event and/ or car club!! www.thespizzle.com


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Mar 29 2008, 05:13 PM~10284829
> *Mira I am going to explain this to you only once...so pay very close attention...
> 
> The State of Illinois...car show and or picnics in Ill State. O.K. ??? :angry:
> ...


:uh: ay bobby....... i meant illstate as in the car club :0

theres a rumor going around that my homies from illstate are gangbangers and drug dealers! :0 but puras mentiras carnal!


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 29 2008, 11:36 PM~10287384
> *:uh: ay bobby....... i meant illstate as in the car club :0
> 
> theres a rumor going around that my homies from illstate are gangbangers and drug dealers! :0  but puras mentiras carnal!
> *


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Mar 28 2008, 04:33 PM~10278793
> *Can't wait guys!! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: Gonna be good homie


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

bump


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

bump


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

crazy lonjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 






























bump! :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

:uh: 3rd page?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Apr 3 2008, 10:05 AM~10324486
> *:uh: 3rd page?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Apr 3 2008, 12:12 PM~10324979
> *:uh:
> *


irresponsible topic maker! :angry:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Apr 3 2008, 12:00 PM~10325452
> *irresponsible topic maker! :angry:
> *


Shut up asshole


----------



## The Real D-Eazy (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Apr 3 2008, 11:12 AM~10324979
> *:uh:
> *


sup gotti ayi nos vemos


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

HEY PINCHE TANK I MIGHT HAVE THIS BITCH OUT THAT DAY ALSO :biggrin: 
NOT BAD FOR 200 BUCKS QUE NO :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Apr 3 2008, 01:17 PM~10325608
> *Shut up asshole
> *


 :angry: yeah great way to talk ignorant fuck!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 3 2008, 05:39 PM~10327599
> *HEY PINCHE TANK I MIGHT HAVE THIS BITCH OUT THAT DAY ALSO  :biggrin:
> NOT BAD FOR 200 BUCKS QUE NO  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :uh: yeah right! 


see you in two years lil nissan pick up!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Dumb ass Louie woke on the wrong side of the bed lol "FUCK EM" * :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Apr 3 2008, 04:32 PM~10327536
> *sup    gotti  ayi  nos  vemos
> *


*Sup carnal how you been? Glad to hear it though homie.... appreciate the support*


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Apr 4 2008, 09:47 AM~10332887
> *Dumb ass Louie woke on the wrong side of the bed lol "FUCK EM"  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: WHAT IS THAT SUPPOSE TO MEAN? :angry:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Apr 4 2008, 09:19 AM~10333152
> *:uh: WHAT IS THAT SUPPOSE TO MEAN? :angry:
> *


 :cheesy: Nothing but love compadre


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Apr 4 2008, 10:36 AM~10333287
> *:cheesy: Nothing but love compadre
> *


 :cheesy:  so onde andas homie?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Apr 4 2008, 10:09 AM~10333552
> *:cheesy:   so onde andas homie?
> *


 :angel:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Apr 4 2008, 11:33 AM~10333790
> *:angel:
> *


:uh:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Apr 4 2008, 03:14 PM~10335553
> *
> *


still not going to heaven cuz your sins! :0


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Apr 4 2008, 08:48 AM~10332898
> *Sup carnal how you been? Glad to hear it though homie.... appreciate the support
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttmft


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Apr 6 2008, 01:17 PM~10348270
> *ttmft
> *


X3


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttmft for my comps!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Apr 7 2008, 07:23 AM~10353364
> *ttmft for my comps!
> *


Your Gotti Study sucks puto lol


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Apr 7 2008, 10:18 AM~10353861
> *Your Gotti Study sucks puto lol
> *


ITS GOTTI STURDY INUTIL! :uh:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Apr 7 2008, 10:04 AM~10354225
> *ITS GOTTI STURDY INUTIL! :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Apr 7 2008, 12:06 PM~10354668
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


our kind of chairs homie! :cheesy:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Apr 7 2008, 09:13 PM~10360142
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Apr 8 2008, 11:57 AM~10364140
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Apr 8 2008, 02:27 PM~10364870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Hasta mero arriba !!!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

whens the LBK chapter gonna throw a show!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

good luck SolitioS


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Apr 9 2008, 07:09 PM~10375826
> *whens the LBK chapter gonna throw a show!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: sorry but who is lbk? :cheesy:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

we'll be there representing and supporting :thumbsup:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

wtf pg 3? :uh: 




ttmft! :cheesy:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 9 2008, 09:47 PM~10378084
> *we'll be there representing and supporting  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx Silver for the support homie


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Apr 9 2008, 06:09 PM~10375826
> *whens the LBK chapter gonna throw a show!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Working on it Chuckles :thumbsup: 

How you been homie?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttmft! page 4 for is not where this belongs!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Apr 14 2008, 07:41 AM~10410741
> *ttmft! page 4 for is not where this belongs!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

TALKED TO GERRA DA CAR SHOULD BE AT HIS HOUSE MID MAY AND IN MY HOUSE GETTING PUT BACK TOGETHER IN MID JUNE :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 14 2008, 11:23 AM~10412068
> *TALKED TO GERRA DA CAR SHOULD BE AT HIS HOUSE MID MAY AND IN MY HOUSE GETTING PUT BACK TOGETHER IN MID JUNE  :biggrin:
> *


*Looking forward to seeing the car there Spcok ..... even more so the 
$200.00 wonder *


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

SOLITOS


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

whats good luxs


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Apr 15 2008, 10:54 PM~10426770
> *SOLITOS
> *


TILL I DIE HOMIE


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

Whats in the so called "Goodie Bag"?


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

You can count on us to be there...mine should be in color by then...


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Apr 16 2008, 10:16 AM~10429186
> *You can count on us to be there...mine should be in color by then...
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Apr 16 2008, 10:11 AM~10429162
> *Whats in the so called "Goodie Bag"?
> *


candy :cheesy:


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Apr 16 2008, 10:11 AM~10429162
> *Whats in the so called "Goodie Bag"?
> *


I GUESS YOU GOTTA SHOW UP EARLY TO FIND OUT :0 

YOU MAY WANNA GET THERE EARLY


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Apr 16 2008, 11:18 AM~10429618
> *I GUESS YOU GOTTA SHOW UP EARLY TO FIND OUT  :0
> 
> YOU MAY WANNA GET THERE EARLY
> *


We will see what happens...


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Apr 16 2008, 11:21 AM~10429650
> *We will see what happens...
> *


HOPE TO SEE YOU HOMIES THERE, CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT ON YOUR RIDE BRO


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Apr 15 2008, 09:42 AM~10420120
> *Looking forward to seeing the car there Spcok ..... even more so the
> $200.00 wonder
> *


if i can find da injectors dat bitch will be there wit a big ass under construction tag on it :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Apr 16 2008, 11:22 AM~10429659
> *HOPE TO SEE YOU HOMIES THERE, CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT ON YOUR RIDE BRO
> *


Me too,Just finishing up the interior completely for the first time since ive got the car,the only thing is getting it painted,I want to paint it myself.I have some skills just have to put them to the test.Every single bit of work done on my car was done by me,I want to be able to say I built the entire car myself from nothing...im well on my way.Ive learned bodywork,interiors,audio,painting,all kinds of engine and mechanical stuff,did my vinyl top,suicide hood,new brake lines front to back in the middle of febuary outside...I started when I was 16,19 now and still going


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Apr 16 2008, 10:32 PM~10434575
> *Me too,Just finishing up the interior completely for the first time since ive got the car,the only thing is getting it painted,I want to paint it myself.I have some skills just have to put them to the test.Every single bit of work done on my car was done by me,I want to be able to say I built the entire car myself from nothing...im well on my way.Ive learned bodywork,interiors,audio,painting,all kinds of engine and mechanical stuff,did my vinyl top,suicide hood,new brake lines front to back in the middle of febuary outside...I started when I was 16,19 now and still going
> *


 :cheesy: you sound like my brother! elspicko wants to do the same thing! :biggrin:


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Apr 17 2008, 08:38 AM~10437185
> *:cheesy: you sound like my brother! elspicko wants to do the same thing! :biggrin:
> *


to me thats the only way to do it...


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Apr 17 2008, 09:52 AM~10437649
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Apr 17 2008, 09:40 AM~10437199
> *to me thats the only way to do it...
> *


YES SIR DA ONLY WAY. YOU NEED ANY ADVICE CARNAL LET ME KNOW I DONT KNOW ALOT BUT I KNOW ENOUGH TO MAKE IT LOOK GOOD. FUCK THEM WAVY ASS PAINT JOBS. :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Apr 17 2008, 10:20 AM~10437783
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: RED ROOSTER BE READY FOR THIS SHOW!


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Apr 18 2008, 11:43 AM~10446321
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  RED ROOSTER BE READY FOR THIS SHOW!
> *


 :uh: you dont gotta lie to kick it homie! :biggrin:


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

A preview of my new interior
















Headliner


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:0 nice


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Apr 20 2008, 07:51 PM~10462198
> *TTT
> *


Interiors coming out bad ass little homie :thumbsup:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Apr 21 2008, 11:10 AM~10465871
> *Interiors coming out bad ass little homie :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Apr 21 2008, 11:10 AM~10465871
> *Interiors coming out bad ass little homie :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: que ondas mi comps? :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Apr 22 2008, 10:41 AM~10474858
> *ttt
> *


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Apr 22 2008, 11:32 AM~10475432
> *:wave:
> *


Tony Tone how you doing brother


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Apr 22 2008, 12:46 PM~10475640
> *Tony Tone how you doing brother
> *


ya ni saludas guey! :angry:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Apr 22 2008, 12:31 PM~10476181
> *ya ni saludas guey! :angry:
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Apr 22 2008, 01:33 PM~10476195
> *x2  :angry:
> *


  he dont like us no mores!


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttmft


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Apr 22 2008, 08:07 PM~10479908
> * he dont like us no mores!
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## SOLITOS RIDER (Mar 6, 2004)

*SolitoS 4 LIFE*


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLITOS RIDER_@Apr 24 2008, 03:58 PM~10494695
> *<span style='colorurple'><span style='font-family:Impact'>Somos unO TIL I DIE HOMIE! *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Apr 24 2008, 03:07 PM~10494284
> *:roflmao:
> *


  HE'S AN ASSHOLE! :angry:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

one month and a half to go!


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Apr 28 2008, 11:45 PM~10528269
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Apr 28 2008, 07:19 AM~10519635
> *one month and a half to go!
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Apr 29 2008, 09:34 AM~10530085
> *
> *


ready to ride homie!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Apr 29 2008, 12:08 PM~10531658
> *ready to ride homie!
> *


lla sabes compadre .... we'll have to do a family night ....take the girls and the kids to dog and suds


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=400801&st=40#


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=400801&st=40#


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

SO WHAT YOU GUYS GOT GOING FOR THE HOP?
ANY RULES?........ biggrin.gif biggrin.gif cool.gif
WILL LIKE TO KNOW biggrin.gif biggrin.gif biggrin.gif cool.gif cool.gif


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Apr 29 2008, 01:56 PM~10532156
> *lla sabes compadre .... we'll have to do a family night ....take the girls and the kids to dog and suds
> *


wheres that at carnal? :cheesy:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Apr 29 2008, 06:56 AM~10529732
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Apr 29 2008, 11:09 PM~10537105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :twak:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Apr 29 2008, 03:30 PM~10533392
> *SO WHAT YOU GUYS GOT GOING FOR THE HOP?
> ANY RULES?........ biggrin.gif biggrin.gif cool.gif
> WILL LIKE TO KNOW biggrin.gif biggrin.gif biggrin.gif cool.gif cool.gif
> *


*Right now it's in the works ..... I'll call you up and fill you in Joe*


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Apr 30 2008, 08:27 AM~10539796
> *Right now it's in the works ..... I'll call you up and fill you in Joe
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Apr 30 2008, 01:53 PM~10542578
> *:biggrin:
> *


_WE HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE_


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@May 1 2008, 10:24 AM~10550837
> *
> *


As time gets closer we gonna call out you know who


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 1 2008, 11:33 AM~10550897
> *As time gets closer we gonna call out you know who
> *


 :0 WHO THE MARSMALLOW MAN???


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90+Apr 25 2008, 11:51 AM~10501758-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 1 2008, 01:40 PM~10551822
> *x2
> j.k
> :0  :0
> *


 :uh: I WASNT! HE TRULY IS AN ASSHOLE!

















IM JK COMPA! :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 1 2008, 12:40 PM~10551822
> *x2
> j.k
> :0  :0
> *


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Hijo de la Chingada...

No mas faltan dos dias...para el NILA show...


No se como gritar por el internet...

Pero ay te va....


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

JUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

:biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 1 2008, 10:33 AM~10550897
> *As time gets closer we gonna call out you know who
> *


 :biggrin:  cant wait :cheesy:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 1 2008, 12:38 PM~10551807
> *:0 WHO THE MARSMALLOW MAN???
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 1 2008, 12:40 PM~10551822
> *x2
> j.k
> :0  :0
> *


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## 67Caprice (Apr 17, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

so there is no rules for the hop?
we still coming :biggrin: :biggrin:  
will have fun anyway :biggrin: :biggrin:  
maybe some money on the hood will be good :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 2 2008, 10:37 AM~10559859
> *so there is no rules for the hop?
> we still coming  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> will have fun anyway :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt!


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 2 2008, 10:37 AM~10559859
> *so there is no rules for the hop?
> we still coming  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> will have fun anyway :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


*You can count on that Joe*


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 5 2008, 09:08 AM~10578015
> *You can count on that Joe
> *


 :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

yo gotti so ur show is the only 1 for this date ???


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Mar 18 2008, 07:38 AM~10195816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wut up sergio??? good luck on ur show homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 5 2008, 10:13 PM~10584652
> *yo  gotti  so  ur  show  is  the only  1 for  this  date ???
> *


aztlan got theres one to


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@May 5 2008, 10:35 PM~10584900
> *wut up sergio??? good luck on ur show homie... :thumbsup:
> *


Sup Miguelito whats happening carnal? Thanx bro 

Wish you were out here cabron......  


Good luck on the ride bro I see you working on it


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 6 2008, 10:55 AM~10588909
> *Sup Miguelito whats happening carnal? Thanx bro
> 
> Wish you were out here cabron......
> ...


4 real homie! i miss cruising loa calles de big R.L...


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@May 6 2008, 04:09 PM~10590760
> *4 real homie! i miss cruising loa calles de big R.L...
> *


you must really miss gettin harrassed! :0


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 7 2008, 11:29 AM~10599591
> *you must really miss gettin harrassed! :0
> *


 :roflmao: fuck that! them pigs never go anyting on me!!! they hated the 86 kandy red t.bird with the cali plates smashing in the streets!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@May 7 2008, 06:47 PM~10602468
> *:roflmao: fuck that! them pigs never go anyting on me!!! they hated the 86 kandy red t.bird with the cali plates smashing in the streets!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 please do telll! :cheesy:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@May 7 2008, 05:47 PM~10602468
> *:roflmao: fuck that! them pigs never go anyting on me!!! they hated the 86 kandy red t.bird with the cali plates smashing in the streets!!! :biggrin:
> *


That T-BIRD was one bad ass ride......


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 9 2008, 09:12 AM~10614666
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 9 2008, 11:38 AM~10616353
> *:uh:
> *


*Estupido Bastardo*


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Goodtimes milwaukee will be there..can't wait trying to get my car back together for it


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@May 10 2008, 01:29 PM~10623631
> *Goodtimes milwaukee will be there..can't wait trying to get my car back together for it
> *


*Good luck homie......

What you got to do still?*


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 12 2008, 11:13 AM~10634669
> *Good luck homie......
> 
> What you got to do still?
> *


Put all the hardlines on, and get my trunk back from getting a mural put on.


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Mar 18 2008, 07:38 AM~10195816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COME DOWN SHOW SUM LOVE FROM MY COMPA GOTTI 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@May 12 2008, 04:23 PM~10637358
> *Put all the hardlines on, and get my trunk back from getting a mural put on.
> *


Good luck again homie


----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)

*Nice hometown show,strictly for the family to come out and have a great time.

we will be having jumping houses and face painting for the kids a live DJ and some possible live performance by a homie tryna come up in the area.

Pinstriping by Mr. Leo .... it's gonna be a nice family event ....

raffles-food- and some bad ass cars to look at ......


Texas and Indiana Chapters will be coming up for this event so come out and have a fun day with the family *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Para arriba!*


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Arroyo Brothers_@May 13 2008, 05:53 PM~10646872
> *Nice hometown show,strictly for the family to come out and have a great time.
> 
> we will be having jumping houses and face painting for the kids a live DJ and some possible live performance by a homie tryna come up in the area.
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 13 2008, 07:34 PM~10647743
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

whore


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:|


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@May 16 2008, 03:44 PM~10672396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@May 16 2008, 04:44 PM~10672396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: i want that to be mine!


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 17 2008, 12:49 PM~10677051
> *:cheesy: i want that to be mine!
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@May 17 2008, 10:09 PM~10678560
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :scrutinize: its mine!


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 19 2008, 12:45 PM~10687286
> *:scrutinize: its mine!
> *


 :angry: well see :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@May 19 2008, 10:03 PM~10691601
> *:angry: well see  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: no! its only mines! :angry:  :angry:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

:uh: 
:ugh:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 22 2008, 07:34 AM~10710963
> *:uh:
> :ugh:
> *


:twak: pendejo


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 22 2008, 09:28 AM~10711196
> *:twak: pendejo
> *


 :uh: :angry: :uh:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 29 2008, 09:09 AM~10760854
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh: what are you smiling about guey? :uh:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 29 2008, 08:51 AM~10761096
> *:uh: what are you smiling about guey? :uh:
> *


Metete el dedo guey' :angry:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 29 2008, 09:56 AM~10761131
> *Metete el dedo guey' :angry:
> *


 :angry: no! im not feeling horny! :angry:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Gonna be a good family oriented show homie*


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttmft for my comps show!


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 2 2008, 09:20 AM~10779204
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@May 30 2008, 03:41 PM~10772804
> *
> *


Thanx for the bump Locs..... you on the Flyer homie :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 3 2008, 10:01 AM~10786425
> *Thanx for the bump Locs..... you on the Flyer homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: well fuck you too! :angry:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 29 2008, 09:41 AM~10761927
> *:angry: no! im not feeling horny! :angry:
> *


a este wey legusta el arros con popote!!!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:wave: 
cant wait


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Jun 3 2008, 06:53 PM~10790432
> *a este wey legusta el arros con popote!!!
> *


 :uh: no mames homie! :0 :biggrin: al arbur no me ganas carnal!


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 4 2008, 09:35 AM~10796020
> *:uh: no mames homie!  :0  :biggrin:  al arbur no me ganas carnal!
> *


pero al burro bien que se la mamas!!!


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Jun 4 2008, 07:02 PM~10799719
> *pero al burro bien que se la mamas!!!
> *


 :uh: the was on a bet asshole!  


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jun 4 2008, 09:51 AM~10795721
> *:wave:
> cant wait
> *


X2
:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Jun 4 2008, 05:02 PM~10799719
> *pero al burro bien que se la mamas!!!
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 5 2008, 02:07 PM~10805763
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: WHAT ARE YOU LAUGHING AT? :angry:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 5 2008, 01:39 PM~10806013
> *:uh: WHAT ARE YOU LAUGHING AT? :angry:
> *


I would say @ your dumbass comps! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

* 9 classes with trophies
1st -2nd-3rd
*

*Special Awards 

Best of Show

Club Participation Award

SolitoS Ladies Choice award
where the wives & girlfriends of the SolitoS members go around and pick there favorite ride.*

*PENDING AWARDS

BEST PAINT - BEST MURAL*


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 5 2008, 04:07 PM~10806629
> *I would say @ your dumbass comps!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: i dont find it amusing to laugh at me!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 6 2008, 10:04 AM~10812347
> *:angry: i dont find it amusing to laugh at me!
> *


Mi compadre you know I love you puto now quit crying guey.....man up! :ugh:

That didnt sound right!


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

*Say there Solitos, your shows are always big 
and well organized (Good Job Guys) Here are
some pictures from your last show*




























*See you later Solitos ~*

*Old Memories Los Angeles
www.oldmemorieslosangeles.us*


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

I hear Ruben and those guys do a great show .... they just did there 2nd one back in May no?


Good guys I just talked to Ruben the other day .... we hope to head up there soon and check out the family up there


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 6 2008, 11:20 AM~10812461
> *Mi compadre you know I love you puto now quit crying guey.....man up! :ugh:
> 
> That didnt sound right!
> *


 :uh: oh and the i love you sounds better? :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 
come on comps you know me way better then that!


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@May 16 2008, 02:44 PM~10672396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 




And you know Blvd rollerz will be there..


----------



## Blvd Rollerz c.c. (Jun 5, 2007)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 6 2008, 07:13 AM~10811806
> * 9 classes with trophies
> 1st -2nd-3rd
> 
> ...


ALL THAT COMPA GOOD CLASSES


----------



## SOLITOS RIDER (Mar 6, 2004)

_gonna be a good show
the trophies will be nice 
from what I understand Best Mural and paint is a go so far 

come out and kick it with us and have a good time gonna be a show you wont wanna miss.

_

*Solitos Car Club members will be the only ones doing the judging at this event*


----------



## SOLITOS RIDER (Mar 6, 2004)

_Dj Kryspy from Ill State Big Bodies will be the DJ at the show.

Jumping house for the kids and face painting

Mr. Leo will be pinstriping

Abes 360 airbrushing will be doing shirts & hats for the crowd


50/50 raffle

and other raffles will be done almost every hour

Car hop 


goodies bags for first 50 cars not 25 included in the bags are dash plaques also

food & drinks will be being SOLD by Sharkys

Steve from CarJamz.com will be doing a sound off also _


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

*AND LOCS from Luxurious fam will be there selling LOWRIDER VIDEOS so see Locs for all your lowrider video needs*


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLITOS RIDER_@Jun 6 2008, 01:53 PM~10814302
> *Dj Kryspy from Ill State Big Bodies will be the DJ at the show.
> 
> Jumping house for the kids and face painting
> ...


sounds like is goin to be a bad azz show!!!


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

90650 Dam that area code brings back memories !

The photos from the Bomb Masters are from
OG SOLITOS QUE'NO


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: SEE YOU AT THE SHOW GOTTI


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Jun 8 2008, 07:16 AM~10822339
> *:thumbsup: SEE YOU AT THE SHOW GOTTI
> *


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLITOS RIDER_@Jun 6 2008, 01:53 PM~10814302
> *Dj Kryspy from Ill State Big Bodies will be the DJ at the show.
> 
> Jumping house for the kids and face painting
> ...


DJ KRYSPY DA GUY THAT MAKES THEM TRUNK RATTLE  DAM GOING TO BE A BAD AZZ SHOW! SYMPLE WILL BE THERE


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 6 2008, 09:13 AM~10811806
> * 9 classes with trophies
> 1st -2nd-3rd
> 
> ...


bola de mandilones! :0


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Jun 8 2008, 07:16 AM~10822339
> *:thumbsup: SEE YOU AT THE SHOW GOTTI
> *


*Hope so carnal.....so we can catch up on thangs ..... *


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bombmasters_@Jun 6 2008, 10:43 PM~10816794
> *90650 Dam that area code brings back memories !
> 
> The photos from the Bomb Masters are from</span>
> ...



*<span style=\'color:red\'>How you figuring there the original SolitoS?*


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 9 2008, 08:17 AM~10828981
> *How you figuring there the original SolitoS?
> *


 :0


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 9 2008, 10:17 AM~10828981
> *How you figuring there the original SolitoS?
> *


 :0 so who was the originals?


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 9 2008, 10:36 AM~10829502
> *:0 so who was the originals?
> *



I was gonna go to this show until I found out that these SOLITOS aren't the original.
:0 :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jun 9 2008, 04:04 PM~10831375
> *I was gonna go to this show until I found out that these SOLITOS aren't the original.
> :0  :cheesy:
> *


they have been banned bobby! :0


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Jun 6 2008, 03:49 PM~10814671
> *AND LOCS from Luxurious fam will be there selling LOWRIDER VIDEOS so see Locs for all your lowrider video needs
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 9 2008, 03:46 PM~10831681
> *they have been banned bobby! :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 9 2008, 10:17 AM~10828981
> *How you figuring there the original SolitoS?
> *


As far as im concern'd Gotti has been holding it down hard as hell and for a long time and Solitos in Northern Illinois is the* Original Solitos*.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 10 2008, 10:26 AM~10837262
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry: que guey? you want the ban to continue until next year? :angry:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

:cheesy: SolitoS Tejas & Indy are coming down to kick it with the homies


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Jun 10 2008, 09:40 AM~10837334
> *As far as im concern'd Gotti has been holding it down hard as hell and for a long time and Solitos in Northern Illinois is the Original Solitos.
> *


*Thanx for the love homie ....it's appreciated!*


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 11 2008, 01:56 PM~10846572
> *Thanx for the love homie ....it's appreciated!
> *


 :uh: comps on a roll ass kissing! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:0 :roflmao:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

this is what i should have servin'em,bigfish,old vol of truucha and some LOWRIDER SUPREME shirts..so make sure you guys hit me up...sizes med - 4xxxxl


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 11 2008, 08:33 PM~10850102
> *this is what i should have servin'em,bigfish,old vol of truucha and some LOWRIDER SUPREME shirts..so make sure you guys hit me up...sizes med - 4xxxxl
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 11 2008, 09:33 PM~10850102
> *this is what i should have servin'em,bigfish,old vol of truucha and some LOWRIDER SUPREME shirts..so make sure you guys hit me up...sizes med - 4xxxxl
> *


 :angry: i want nudie movies too!


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 12 2008, 11:27 AM~10854614
> *:angry: i want nudie movies too!
> *


i can hook that up to but on the down low i will not display it..if you for real let me know and i will bring some...


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 12 2008, 11:56 AM~10854884
> *i can hook that up to but on the down low i will not display it..if you for real let me know and i will bring some...
> *


*I would bring some you know how horny these guys get for those movies* :ugh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 12 2008, 02:11 PM~10855478
> *I would bring some you know how horny US guys get for those movies :ugh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Los Neighbors Will be there


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Jun 12 2008, 09:29 PM~10859148
> *Los Neighbors Will be there
> *


*Thanx for the support homie*


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 13 2008, 09:07 AM~10861693
> *Thanx for the support  homie
> *


i see your choice of drug is ass kissing! :0 





:biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 12 2008, 12:11 PM~10855478
> *I would bring some you know how horny these guys get for those movies :ugh:
> *


piches puneteros!!! :roflmao: ...lol...
wut up sergio! :wave:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Jun 15 2008, 11:57 PM~10876995
> *piches puneteros!!! :roflmao: ...lol...
> wut up sergio! :wave:
> *


 :uh: :angry: i only do it to remind me how much i love myself! :happysad:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

SOMOSUNO MILWAUKEE WILL BE THERE SUPPORTING LA ONDA


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jun 16 2008, 05:45 PM~10881980
> *SOMOSUNO MILWAUKEE WILL BE THERE SUPPORTING LA ONDA
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 15 2008, 08:07 PM~10875773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 15 2008, 07:07 PM~10875773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can u post beter pics...


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Jun 16 2008, 10:55 PM~10885471
> *can u post beter pics...
> *


they should be here this week sometime then i will post them..or you can click the link in my sig


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jun 16 2008, 04:45 PM~10881980
> *SOMOSUNO MILWAUKEE WILL BE THERE SUPPORTING LA ONDA
> *


Was good seeing you guys this past Saturday homies :thumbsup:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 17 2008, 09:26 AM~10887144
> *Was good seeing you guys this past Saturday homies :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: orly??


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## elpalenque1962 (Dec 4, 2006)

Like "El Patron" said.. SOMOSUNO MILWAUKEE CHAPTER will be there full force.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

ONE WEEK AWAY ON HERE WE COME


----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)

*Sound Off Has been cancelled for our show....
We've decided to eliminate the sound off at our event and are 
considering adding a 3 wheel contest see who can do the best 3 wheel
*


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Arroyo Brothers_@Jun 18 2008, 01:17 PM~10897343
> *Sound Off Has been cancelled for our show....
> We've decided to eliminate the sound off at our event and are
> considering adding a 3 wheel contest see who can do the best 3 wheel
> ...


moving or standing? :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpalenque1962_@Jun 18 2008, 12:53 AM~10894426
> *Like "El Patron" said..    SOMOSUNO MILWAUKEE CHAPTER  will be there full force.
> *


no chapters! :angry: 

just a big ole fucking family! :biggrin: 











we shall be riding deep ass hell to this event! :cheesy:


----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 18 2008, 11:21 AM~10897382
> *moving or standing? :cheesy:
> *


*Thats what we havent decided yet bro.
we are in the process of figuring that part out it maybe driving 
but we consider our show to be a nice some what small hometown lowrider show.
And I think the raza would rather see some bad ass rides poppin that 3 wheel instead of the loud music that clashes with the DJ's music.... it's not like anyone pre registered so minor changes like this wont effect anyone or the show we just tryna do a few things diffrent and starting off with eliminating the sound off in our opinion was a start.

So the only thing cancelled is the sound off all else is still 100% a go~  *


----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 18 2008, 11:24 AM~10897425
> *no chapters! :angry:
> 
> just a big ole fucking family! :biggrin:
> ...


Big props to the Somosuno Lowriders :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Arroyo Brothers_@Jun 18 2008, 01:30 PM~10897488
> *Thats what we havent decided yet bro.
> we are in the process of figuring that part out it maybe driving
> but we consider our show to be a nice some what small hometown lowrider show.
> ...


  this should be an awesome show if weather permits, but we riders carnal. ill cruise up there in anykind of weather!  :biggrin: thats cool carnal. have gotti let me know about the three wheel comp. sound off's are cool, but all they do is cause sound ordinances to kick in full beat! :0 chotas would be flying in just to catch us riding dirty! :0 but cool shits homie! see you guys there next weekend!


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

shirts came in they are nice get your big sizes before they run out :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 18 2008, 01:05 PM~10898396
> *shirts came in they are nice get your big sizes before they run out :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 18 2008, 12:24 PM~10897425
> *no chapters! :angry:
> 
> just a big ole fucking family! :biggrin:
> ...


HELL YEAH HOMEBOY TOGETHER LET ME KNOW WHERE YOU GUYS MEETING UP SO WE ALL ROLL IN STRONG


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jun 18 2008, 03:35 PM~10898660
> *HELL YEAH HOMEBOY TOGETHER LET ME KNOW WHERE YOU GUYS MEETING UP SO WE ALL ROLL IN STRONG
> *


ILL TALK TO PREZ AND LET YOU GUYS KNOW CARNAL!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jun 18 2008, 03:35 PM~10898660
> *HELL YEAH HOMEBOY TOGETHER LET ME KNOW WHERE YOU GUYS MEETING UP SO WE ALL ROLL IN STRONG
> *


ILL TALK TO PREZ AND LET YOU GUYS KNOW CARNAL!


----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 18 2008, 01:05 PM~10898396
> *shirts came in they are nice get your big sizes before they run out :biggrin:
> *


*save them for the show bro. I have atleast 3 or 4 I wanna get.
You have kids sizes ?*


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Arroyo Brothers_@Jun 18 2008, 03:00 PM~10898929
> *save them for the show bro. I have atleast 3 or 4 I wanna get.
> You have kids sizes ?
> *


there is a show this weekend more where these came from :biggrin: medium is the smallest size bro how old is the kid my 8 and 10 year old has medium


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jun 18 2008, 02:09 PM~10898426
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

front and back image


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Arroyo Brothers_@Jun 18 2008, 12:30 PM~10897488
> *Thats what we havent decided yet bro.
> we are in the process of figuring that part out it maybe driving
> but we consider our show to be a nice some what small hometown lowrider show.
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 6 2008, 08:13 AM~10811806
> * 9 classes with trophies
> 1st -2nd-3rd
> 
> ...


How about "Best work In progress"? :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Jun 18 2008, 10:39 PM~10901980
> *How about "Best work In progress"? :biggrin:
> *


it would be julios if the fukker ever finishes it! :angry:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

SO WHAT ABOUT THE HOP WHATS GOING ON


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 19 2008, 08:24 AM~10904188
> *SO WHAT ABOUT THE HOP WHATS GOING ON
> *


x2 :0


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 18 2008, 02:56 PM~10898883
> *ILL TALK TO PREZ AND LET YOU GUYS KNOW CARNAL!
> *


ORALE HIT ME UP


----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)

*Retail value on the pump for first place is $380.00
2nd place cash pay out is $200.00 and For 3rd place cash payout is $100.00
*


----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 19 2008, 06:24 AM~10904188
> *SO WHAT ABOUT THE HOP WHATS GOING ON
> *













*Retail value on the pump for first place is $380.00
2nd place cash pay out is $200.00 and For 3rd place cash payout is $100.00
*



*Think you might stop by Joe?* :cheesy:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

car show should be off the hook


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jun 19 2008, 09:07 AM~10904353
> *ORALE HIT ME UP
> *


  pm me your number carnal!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Arroyo Brothers_@Jun 19 2008, 11:59 AM~10905185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: i dont like being capt but..... 


its competition and its sponsored :0 i hope my compa gotti did this so i can clown his ass! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 19 2008, 12:07 PM~10905236
> *car show should be off the hook
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: whatever attention whore! :cheesy:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 19 2008, 12:34 PM~10905996
> *:uh: i dont like being capt but.....
> its competition and its sponsored :0 i hope my compa gotti did this so i can clown his ass! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*High Class Mikey did this lol not me.

You get the point though lol *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 19 2008, 01:38 PM~10906033
> *High Class Mikey did this lol not me.
> 
> You get the point though lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

whats the eazyest way to get to ur show fromm milwaukee ese


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

hopefully my car comes out the shop b4 sunday if it does i will ill zoooooooom try to get there b4 the hop contest


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

Ill be there...


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Jun 19 2008, 11:05 PM~10910852
> *hopefully my car comes out the shop b4 sunday if it does i will ill zoooooooom try to get there b4  the hop contest
> *


*I hope so homie....it's our clubs show

You should be there*


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

HERE WE GO 2ND TIME GET THIS DATE READY!!


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Arroyo Brothers+Jun 19 2008, 10:00 AM~10905196-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jun 19 2008, 01:30 PM~10906419
> *whats the eazyest way to get to ur show fromm milwaukee ese
> *


Ask Louie homie see wich way there gonna take. 
Not sure if there taken Grand avenue /Rte. 132 in or not
I thought they said you guys would cruize in together if not just hit me up carnal I'll give you the info you need.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jun 19 2008, 02:30 PM~10906419
> *whats the eazyest way to get to ur show fromm milwaukee ese
> *


its like this l,r,str8,l,r,str8 and you should be there in a couple minutes! :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 20 2008, 11:01 AM~10912776
> *HERE WE GO 2ND TIME GET THIS DATE READY!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: wrong topic fool! :angry:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 20 2008, 11:49 AM~10913028
> *Ask Louie homie see wich way there gonna take.
> Not sure if there taken Grand avenue /Rte. 132 in or not
> I thought they said you guys would cruize in together if not just hit me up carnal I'll give you the info you need.
> *


what time does the show start and how early can we get there to get good spots? :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 20 2008, 09:33 AM~10912602
> *I hope so homie....it's our clubs show
> 
> You should be there
> *


i get out at 430 ill be there around 530  but i will be there


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Jun 20 2008, 07:32 PM~10916404
> *i get out at 430 ill be there around 530   but i will be there
> *


 :uh: call in sick!


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

1 week can't wait guys! My girl is pissed at me cause we're surposed to be moving in to our new house and i'm going to the show instead! :biggrin: 

She can handle it


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 20 2008, 10:24 PM~10917570
> *:uh: call in sick!
> *


i need money fool! ill just try to leave early :cheesy:


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

ther is two show sam day


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trespatines_@Jun 21 2008, 07:07 PM~10921590
> *ther is two show sam day
> *



But... This is a mandatory show for everyone !!!


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 20 2008, 11:19 AM~10913726
> *:uh: wrong topic fool! :angry:
> *


U GOING TO START GUEY  

WAT IT DEW!! 6 MORE DAYS FOR THIS SHOW.. :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Thanx for all the support homies.....gonna be a good time bring the famila down and have a goodtime*


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

TTMT


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 23 2008, 07:36 AM~10930491
> *U GOING TO START GUEY
> 
> WAT IT DEW!! 6 MORE DAYS FOR THIS SHOW.. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: wahahhahaahha why did i hurt your feelins? :cheesy:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

ITS A FAMILY SHOW SO I CANT BRING MY WHORES


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

hhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmm!!!! :yes:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Jun 23 2008, 06:06 PM~10934443
> *ITS A FAMILY SHOW SO I CANT BRING MY WHORES
> *


you can we just gotta put them in my car! :cheesy:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Jun 23 2008, 05:06 PM~10934443
> *ITS A FAMILY SHOW SO I CANT BRING MY WHORES
> *


I CAN BRING SOME OF THESE FROM WORK :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jun 24 2008, 12:25 AM~10938245
> *I CAN BRING SOME OF THESE FROM WORK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


bring them by then homie


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jun 24 2008, 01:25 AM~10938245
> *I CAN BRING SOME OF THESE FROM WORK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jun 24 2008, 02:25 AM~10938245
> *I CAN BRING SOME OF THESE FROM WORK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  :wow: im gonna tell prez to pull rank make you bring them! :cheesy:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 24 2008, 12:35 PM~10940536
> *  :wow: im gonna tell prez to pull rank make you bring them! :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 24 2008, 12:23 PM~10940887
> *:yes:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 24 2008, 02:14 PM~10941353
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

i dont want you guys getting in trouble with the boss ladys


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy: ill put 50 for a wet tee contest with those females :cheesy:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 24 2008, 12:23 PM~10940887
> *:yes:
> *


Los Neighbors will be there homie :biggrin:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 24 2008, 11:35 AM~10940536
> *  :wow: im gonna tell prez to pull rank make you bring them! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jun 24 2008, 12:25 AM~10938245
> *I CAN BRING SOME OF THESE FROM WORK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



















YEAH BRING THEM


----------



## elpalenque1962 (Dec 4, 2006)

hey!!!!!!!! the short one is my sister. Who gave you those pics? IM TELLING MA!!!!


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

the short one is mines :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

hhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmm!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elpalenque1962_@Jun 24 2008, 09:51 PM~10944566
> *hey!!!!!!!!  the short one is my sister.  Who gave you those pics?  IM TELLING MA!!!!
> *


Next SolitoS family campout "YOUR HOUSE" :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jun 24 2008, 05:01 PM~10942136
> *i dont want you guys getting in trouble with the boss ladys
> *


 :uh: we aint gotti! :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpalenque1962_@Jun 24 2008, 10:51 PM~10944566
> *hey!!!!!!!!  the short one is my sister.  Who gave you those pics?  IM TELLING MA!!!!
> *


no se aguite cunado! la suegra lets me let her dress that way!  :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 25 2008, 10:16 AM~10947363
> *:uh: we aint gotti! :0
> *


 :uh: Tas pendejo guey


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90+Jun 23 2008, 03:15 PM~10934067-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT U DA MANDILON HOMIE  MY COMPA NOT SCARED


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 25 2008, 11:25 AM~10947417
> *:uh:  Tas pendejo guey
> *


 :scrutinize: i can stare at viejas and i can have a cpixel account!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 25 2008, 12:08 PM~10947697
> *HELL NAW IM NOT LOUIE :biggrin:
> SHIT U DA MANDILON HOMIE  MY COMPA NOT SCARED
> *


 :uh: yeah okay you got me. im the one that runs away everytime someone clowns me. im the one thats afraid to go to my parties so i dont get clowned! :0 


:scrutinize: proof?


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

EVERY WEEKEND IN MILWAUKEE  CASADOS PERO NO CAPADOS


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jun 25 2008, 12:50 PM~10948111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  pinche bola de partiers over there! any new recruits that like to party shall be sent up to you guys! :biggrin: we kick back and chill!   

see you at joses house sunday at by 9 am carnal!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 25 2008, 11:42 AM~10948018
> *:scrutinize: i can stare at viejas and i can have a cpixel account!
> *


Who needs cpixel :ugh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 25 2008, 01:03 PM~10948254
> *Who needs cpixel :ugh:
> *


horny men that are most likely gonna get internet a.i.d.s.


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 25 2008, 12:01 PM~10948236
> * pinche bola de partiers over there! any new recruits that like to party shall be sent up to you guys! :biggrin:  we kick back and chill!
> 
> see you at joses house sunday at by 9 am carnal!
> *


WE WILL BE THERE FOR SURE HOMES JUST ALITTLE HUNGOVER AND GOODTIMES ARE GOING TO RIDE WITH US TOO


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jun 25 2008, 01:07 PM~10948307
> *WE WILL BE THERE FOR SURE HOMES JUST ALITTLE HUNGOVER AND GOODTIMES ARE GOING TO RIDE WITH US TOO
> *


 cool shit! make it look real good for my stupid compadre gotti! :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 25 2008, 12:10 PM~10948336
> *cool shit! make it look real good for my stupid compadre gotti! :biggrin:
> *


:twak:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 25 2008, 12:08 PM~10947697
> *SHIT U DA MANDILON HOMIE  MY COMPA NOT SCARED
> *


*GOD DAMN PORKY!!! TANK IS A BIG BOY HE CAN DEFEND HIMSELF. QUIT BABYING HIS ASS!! I BET IF HE WAS TO GET A PAPER CUT BET YOU WOULD CRY :tears: SCREAMIN SOMEONE HELP MY COMPS HES BLEEDING CALL 911!!! *


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90+Jun 25 2008, 10:45 AM~10948050-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAM SPOCKIE CALM DOWN BRO. I DIDNT MEAN TO OFFEND U HOMIE WELL I MEAN UR BRO. BUT I BET HE GOT SUM BALLS ON HIM SO U DONT NEED TO BABY HIM. MEMEBER HE DA BIG BRO UR DA LIL RETARDED BRO  JUST TAKE THEM PILLS LIKE JEFITA SAID AND U WILL BE ALL GOOD


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 25 2008, 01:26 PM~10948476
> *:twak:
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 25 2008, 02:05 PM~10948783
> *U GET CLOWNED HOMIE DAM DIDNT KNOW U HAD IT THAT BAD!! SHIT U WANT TO PARTY WIT US JUST HANG IN TTHERE LIKE WE DID AT VIEJITOS XMAS HOMIE!!
> 
> WE DONT RUN FROM ANY FOOL WE KEEP POST ON TWO FEET  HOMIE :biggrin:
> ...


 :uh: please take a class in sarcasm pendejo! :uh: 


:uh: 


with your sorry ass comebacks, you couldnt offend a 2 yr old guey! i think my son could make you stay quiet! :uh: :0


----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

WAT IT DEW MY SOLITOS FAM. 3DAYS AWAY HOMIES


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Arroyo Brothers_@Jun 25 2008, 04:41 PM~10949933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: no captains are needed homie! :scrutinize:


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 18 2008, 09:26 PM~10901855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 26 2008, 02:46 PM~10956833


i want the black and yellow one in a four x! :angry:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*2 more days carnales*


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 27 2008, 07:16 AM~10962594
> *2 more days carnales
> *


U REaDY COMPA


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 27 2008, 07:16 AM~10962594
> *2 more days carnales
> *


the ten by ten tent, tables and the stick.. Anything else you can think of homie..


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

LAS MODELOS


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jun 27 2008, 12:00 PM~10963461
> *LAS MODELOS
> 
> 
> ...


umm we dont want no wisconsin fed ruccas carnal... :uh: :0


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@Jun 27 2008, 10:08 AM~10963184
> *the ten by ten tent, tables and the stick.. Anything else you can think of homie..
> *


according to Mr. Maldonado the sticks been built so that wont be needed bro. - 

thanx for all your help though its appreciated


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 26 2008, 12:46 PM~10956833
> *
> *


are those shirts going to be for sale at the show


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Jun 27 2008, 01:24 PM~10964039
> *are those shirts going to be for sale at the show
> *


 :uh: umm no guey! those are just for show and tell! que guey! :0


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Jun 27 2008, 12:24 PM~10964039
> *are those shirts going to be for sale at the show
> *


Videos & Shirts will be sold at the show


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 27 2008, 11:41 AM~10963754
> *umm we dont want no wisconsin fed ruccas carnal... :uh:  :0
> *











LIKE THESE HOMIE


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 27 2008, 08:16 AM~10962594
> *2 more days carnales
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jun 27 2008, 03:28 PM~10964931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: SORRY CARNAL! BUT I DONT LIKE UMM PRAYING MANTIS LOOKING BITCHES! :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

IM THERE LIKE THE MAIL MAN! RAIN, SHINE, SNOW, SLEET, HURRICANE, TORNADOES, TSUNAMIS, OR EARTHQUAKES AINT GONNA STOP ME FROM SHOWING UP!


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90+Jun 26 2008, 02:46 PM~10957266-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Jun 27 2008, 12:24 PM~10964039
> *are those shirts going to be for sale at the show
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 27 2008, 02:52 PM~10965123
> *IM THERE LIKE THE MAIL MAN! RAIN, SHINE, SNOW, SLEET, HURRICANE, TORNADOES, TSUNAMIS, OR EARTHQUAKES AINT GONNA STOP ME FROM SHOWING UP!
> *


they dont show up in hurricanes tornadoes earthquakes.. :| lol see you sunday


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 27 2008, 02:50 PM~10965098
> *:uh: SORRY CARNAL! BUT I DONT LIKE UMM PRAYING MANTIS LOOKING BITCHES! :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

whos hoppin tomorow


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Jun 28 2008, 08:23 AM~10968882
> *whos hoppin tomorow
> *


Los conejos


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Jun 27 2008, 07:27 PM~10966374
> *they dont show up in hurricanes tornadoes earthquakes..  :| lol see you sunday
> *


 :angry: im like a football player! im there any given sunday! :angry:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Jun 27 2008, 08:05 PM~10966534
> *:uh:
> *


 :thumbsdown: for liking ugly she male looking bitches!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jun 28 2008, 10:59 AM~10969181
> *Los conejos
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 27 2008, 02:50 PM~10965098
> *:uh: SORRY CARNAL! BUT I DONT LIKE UMM PRAYING MANTIS LOOKING BITCHES! :0
> *


damn louie your picky like mug homie i will bring nada then


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jun 28 2008, 12:23 PM~10969519
> *damn louie your picky like mug homie i will bring nada then
> *













































































im not picky!


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 28 2008, 10:04 AM~10969199
> *:angry: im like a football player! im there any given sunday! :angry:
> *


there you go thats better


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

hopefully i get there in time..


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

somos uno milwaukee ready to roll see u tomorrow


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Great turn out !!! Big Props to Tank and his crew !!! Tank, I would like to know how long the boys from Lubbock,Tejas are going to stay. I want to donate my dash plaque to Joe so he can have one to take back. 
By the way, where were you gonna park cars that came in later. Ran outta room,huh? Packed to the gills


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

FUCKING AWESOME TIME!!!!! EL PINCHE TRAILER QUEEN IS DA KING OF 3 WHEELS!!!! And I guess my old bikes still got it!!


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

Great turn out today guys good seeing everyone out there 

TANK AND ALL OF SOLITOS THANKS FOR A GREAT TIME 
:thumbsup:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

thank you somosuno for the help .. and pyscho dream also ....


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jun 29 2008, 06:50 PM~10975828
> *Great turn out today guys good seeing everyone out there
> 
> TANK AND ALL OF SOLITOS THANKS FOR A GREAT TIME
> ...


what time did you leave? i didnt see you


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

had a great time real cool spot we didn't get bored but i would like to let u guys know that there were some shady mother fuckers out there today we kind know who they were but no harm done so we left it at that but that grey monte carlo that came with us wasn't even in our club but we invited him to come with when he went to the bathroom and was on his way back to his car for some reason people started moving away from his car and when he went to get in it the face to his stereo was on the ground someone tried to take his shit thats mest up so everyone watch your shit at the next car shows or picnics because the people that move from around his car i have seen at other events but other than that great show for being your first keep it and will always support :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Great time for us today.


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

we had a good time Solitos.. thanks again homies..


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Jun 29 2008, 07:24 PM~10976041
> *had a great time real cool spot we didn't get bored but i would like to let u guys know that there were  some shady mother fuckers out there today we kind know who they were but no harm done so we left it at that but that grey monte carlo that came with us wasn't even in our club but we invited him to come with when he went to the bathroom and was on his way back to his car for some reason people started moving away from his car and when he went to get in it the face to his stereo was on the ground someone tried  to take his shit thats mest up so everyone watch your shit at the next car shows or picnics because the people that move from around his car i have seen at other events  but other than that great show for being your first keep it and will always support :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


FUCK THEM PUNKS BUST THEM OUT HOMIE SO WE NO WHO TO WATCH OUT FOR NEXT TIME


GREAT TIME HOMIES SEE YOU AT THE NEXT EVENT


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Jun 29 2008, 07:58 PM~10975888
> *thank you somosuno for the help .. and pyscho dream also ....
> *


De nada homie yaw ever need anything somsouno will allways be there to help carnal especialy for el primo tanque!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

Sounds like it was a good turnout carnales!
PURO


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 29 2008, 07:33 PM~10976471
> *FUCK THEM PUNKS BUST THEM OUT HOMIE SO WE NO WHO TO WATCH OUT FOR NEXT TIME
> GREAT TIME HOMIES SEE YOU AT THE NEXT EVENT
> *


not 100% sure to be abled to point fingers


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

ONCE AGAIN GIVE IT UP FOR MY SOLITOS FAM FOR DOING A BAD ASS SHOW. HAD A GOOD TIME CHILLING HERE AND THERE. DRIKING THEM CORONAS NICE AND COLD IN DA BAR.. ALSO CONGRATS TO ALL DA WINNERS.


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

big ups to el tanke and the crew for keeping the lowrider movement going. had a blast homies great show. throwing shows aint easy nomore alot of hard work. in the end you find out the true riders and supporters thanks again homeboy for putting it down


----------



## exotic_civic_25 (Dec 5, 2005)

GOOD SHOW CANT WAIT TIL NEXT YEAR


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jun 29 2008, 05:07 PM~10975150
> *Great turn out !!!  Big Props to Tank and his crew !!!  Tank, I would like to know how long the boys from Lubbock,Tejas  are going to stay. I want to donate my dash plaque to Joe so he can have one to take back.
> By the way, where were you gonna park cars that came in later. Ran outta room,huh? Packed to the gills
> *


we was gonna lay him down and start parking cars on top of him! :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 29 2008, 07:35 PM~10975753
> *FUCKING AWESOME TIME!!!!! EL PINCHE TRAILER QUEEN IS DA KING OF 3 WHEELS!!!! And I guess my old bikes still got it!!
> *


 :biggrin: i would like to thank all the lil people.....



wahahahaha! i loved all the love the crowd gave me! left my ass shaking from all the adrenaline rush! :cheesy: dont forget im that hood ***** that rides around in that trailer queen! :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Jun 29 2008, 08:24 PM~10976041
> *had a great time real cool spot we didn't get bored but i would like to let u guys know that there were  some shady mother fuckers out there today we kind know who they were but no harm done so we left it at that but that grey monte carlo that came with us wasn't even in our club but we invited him to come with when he went to the bathroom and was on his way back to his car for some reason people started moving away from his car and when he went to get in it the face to his stereo was on the ground someone tried  to take his shit thats mest up so everyone watch your shit at the next car shows or picnics because the people that move from around his car i have seen at other events  but other than that great show for being your first keep it and will always support :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thats some bullshit carnal! fucking assholes! :angry: 











it was prolly illstate! you know how them HOODZ do shit! :0 

naw im just playing them homies is cool ****** in my book! i know to trust them fools! :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 29 2008, 09:49 PM~10976634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you took a picture of my butt! :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

well i would like to thank all my homies from solitos c.c. for throwing a bad ass show! it was a lil to jam packed, but overall it comes to show the love people have for you homies!  true ridas outhere that still stayed even if it kep fucking raining! even my trailer queen handled the rain! :biggrin: overall, great show great atmosphere great everything!  cant wait til next years show carnales! :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

Where all the pics at mofos??? I hope someone had a camera. :cheesy: :cheesy: 
Pics or it didn't happen. :biggrin: 
PURO


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 30 2008, 06:38 AM~10979142
> *well i would like to thank all my homies from solitos c.c. for throwing a bad ass show! it was a lil to jam packed, but overall it comes to show the love people have for you homies!  true ridas outhere that still stayed even if it kep fucking raining! even my trailer queen handled the rain! :biggrin:  overall, great show great atmosphere great everything!  cant wait til next years show carnales! :thumbsup:
> *


CONGRATS TO THAT TRAILER QUEEN CADDY EVEN THOUGH I DONT THINK U ROLLED IN ON A TRAILER MANDILON :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 30 2008, 08:43 AM~10979161
> *CONGRATS TO THAT TRAILER QUEEN CADDY EVEN THOUGH I DONT THINK U ROLLED IN ON A TRAILER MANDILON :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

*great time and great turn out thanx to all of you riders who came out to support us in our 1st annual car show.

thanx to the homie from Royal Individuals who was doing the flame thrower it worked a little but it was the thought that counted the crowd liked it.

To the people who participated in the hop and 3 wheel contest 
thanx for your participation
I must say the 3 wheel contest was bad as hell.........

All in all it was a bad ass time there over a hundred cars and we still turned away about 12-15 rides*


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Jun 30 2008, 10:28 AM~10980399
> *great time and great turn out thanx to all of you riders who came out to support us in our 1st annual car show.
> 
> thanx to the homie from Royal Individuals who was doing the flame thrower it worked a little but it was the thought that counted the crowd liked it.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy+Jun 29 2008, 07:05 PM~10975929-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there was a three wheel contest??? :0


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jun 30 2008, 11:34 AM~10980432
> *we left around 3pmish i saw u pull in but then u got lost :rofl: and i couldnt find u
> there was a three wheel contest???  :0
> *


*AZTECA CAR CLUB WAS IN THE HOUSE!*


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

*Thanx to Mr. Leo from Nice Dreams Car Club for coming out and supporting the show and "PIN STRIPPING" some bad ass rides...

was good seeing the Nice Dreams homies there to 
*


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Jun 30 2008, 11:36 AM~10980450
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>AZTECA
> THANKS AGAIN for a great time guys u guys snapped imma get the pics up later i forgot the camera at home and im at work :biggrin:*


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Jun 30 2008, 11:46 AM~10980528
> *Thanx to Mr. Leo from Nice Dreams Car Club for coming out and supporting the show and "PIN STRIPPING" some bad ass rides...
> 
> was good seeing the Nice Dreams homies there to
> ...


homie stayed after 6 in the rain with no windows in his ride with an hour drive ahead of him to hook my ride up :thumbsup:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 30 2008, 11:13 AM~10980687
> *homie stayed after 6 in the rain with no windows in his ride with an hour drive ahead of him to hook my ride up :thumbsup:
> *


PICS :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Jun 30 2008, 11:46 AM~10980528
> *Thanx to Mr. Leo from Nice Dreams Car Club for coming out and supporting the show and "PIN STRIPPING" some bad ass rides...
> 
> was good seeing the Nice Dreams homies there to
> ...


people must learn some rules..when someone is working at a show he doesnt want to be bothered by people if you not going to get nothing done leave him alone and let him get down save all questions for when hes done tell your ladys kids and yourself this rule :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 30 2008, 12:14 PM~10980700
> *PICS :biggrin:
> *


i still have to go wipe it down then i will take pics


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 30 2008, 11:18 AM~10980736
> *i still have to go wipe it down then i will take pics
> *


WELL COME ON VAMANOS :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 30 2008, 12:21 PM~10980763
> *WELL COME ON VAMANOS :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 30 2008, 11:23 AM~10980788
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Jun 30 2008, 12:28 PM~10980399
> *great time and great turn out thanx to all of you riders who came out to support us in our 1st annual car show.
> 
> thanx to the homie from Royal Individuals who was doing the flame thrower it worked a little but it was the thought that counted the crowd liked it.
> ...


it was a bad ass time homie!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jun 30 2008, 12:34 PM~10980432
> *we left around 3pmish i saw u pull in but then u got lost :rofl: and i couldnt find u
> there was a three wheel contest???  :0
> *


you lefted to early carnal! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

GOOD TURN OUT FOR A FIRST TIME GUEYS!
PURO


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

you got pics of the cars that beat this ride.1 of the badest rides there in my opinion


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 30 2008, 01:17 PM~10980729
> *people must learn some rules..when someone is working at a show he doesnt want to be bothered by people if you not going to get nothing done leave him alone and let him get down save all questions for when hes done  tell your ladys kids and yourself this rule :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: we like to ask quesions like "how mush for a virgen de guadalupe toda striped aqui en mi hood?" or " how mush for a spyder with las webs all like theese?" :cheesy:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 30 2008, 11:35 AM~10980914
> *you got pics of the cars that beat this ride.1 of the badest rides there in my opinion
> 
> 
> ...


HE GOT BEST OF SHOW HOMIE


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 30 2008, 11:36 AM~10980929
> *:thumbsdown: we like to ask quesions like "how mush for a virgen  de guadalupe toda striped aqui en mi hood?" or " how mush for a spyder with las webs all like theese?" :cheesy:
> *


TRUE :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 30 2008, 12:36 PM~10980929
> *:thumbsdown: we like to ask quesions like "how mush for a virgen  de guadalupe toda striped aqui en mi hood?" or " how mush for a spyder with las webs all like theese?" :cheesy:
> *


got to have some respect for the artist bro.he wants to get down not answer ? that shit can wait till he is not working he was getting pretty mad


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Jun 30 2008, 01:25 PM~10980803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: hey hey tell that guy to *get the fuck out* the way! :cheesy:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 30 2008, 11:38 AM~10980944
> *got to have some respect for the artist bro.he wants to get down not answer ? that shit can wait till he is not working he was getting pretty mad
> *


X2 I AGREE


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 30 2008, 12:35 PM~10980914
> *you got pics of the cars that beat this ride.1 of the badest rides there in my opinion
> 
> 
> ...


Dunno who beat it.....

Never gonna be at a show where people agree or disagree on the way judging went homie :dunno: 

For the 1st one it went well ...... NEXT YEAR WILL BE BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 30 2008, 12:36 PM~10980935
> *HE GOT BEST OF SHOW HOMIE
> *


 :0 hell yea thats a bad ass ride..i was told he didnt take anything just missed informed i was getting busy when they was handing out the awards but all ? and no buying but i did pretty good


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jun 30 2008, 01:34 PM~10980912
> *GOOD TURN OUT FOR A FIRST TIME GUEYS!
> PURO
> *


 :uh: keep it on the down low carnal but he paid us some loot so we could all show up!  :biggrin: jp! :cheesy:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Jun 30 2008, 12:39 PM~10980958
> *Dunno who beat it.....
> 
> Never gonna be at a show where people agree or disagree on the way judging went homie :dunno:
> ...


thats for sure homie it was a good ass time is all that matters but the bartender couldnt handle the crowd she was getting bithy wahahahahahaha


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's+Jun 30 2008, 01:35 PM~10980914-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 30 2008, 11:40 AM~10980970
> *:uh: keep it on the down low carnal but he paid us some loot so we could all show up!   :biggrin: jp! :cheesy:
> *


 :0 I SEEN IT HAPPEN :biggrin: JK


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 30 2008, 12:39 PM~10980952
> *X2 I AGREE
> *


shit we even moved the ride to the other side but they didnt get the pitcher and just followed him over there


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 30 2008, 12:41 PM~10980986
> *thats for sure homie it was a good ass time is all that matters but the bartender couldnt handle the crowd she was getting bithy wahahahahahaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


She made good money homie...........


I told them you might wanna get more then 1 bartender and they giggles and said we'll be alright lol


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 30 2008, 11:43 AM~10981000
> *shit we even moved the ride to the other side but they didnt get the pitcher and just followed him over there
> *


 :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 30 2008, 01:38 PM~10980944
> *got to have some respect for the artist bro.he wants to get down not answer ? that shit can wait till he is not working he was getting pretty mad
> *


 :uh: well then he needs an assistant that can answer all the questions then! :uh: no excuses for businessmen! :thumbsdown: you are there for a service and your bread and butter is them fools asking questions imo!


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Jun 30 2008, 12:44 PM~10981008
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> She made good money homie...........
> I told them you might wanna get more then 1 bartender and they giggles and said we'll be alright lol
> *


 :biggrin: she could not handle it bro one of the girls went in there like 505 and asked for a pop and she snapped. we done go to ace we aint even supose to be open today. :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 30 2008, 01:43 PM~10980994
> *:0 I SEEN IT HAPPEN  :biggrin: JK
> *


dont say it to loud! :angry: shhhhhh! :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 30 2008, 12:45 PM~10981015
> *:uh: well then he needs an assistant that can answer all the questions then! :uh: no excuses for businessmen! :thumbsdown: you are there for a service and your bread and butter is them fools asking questions imo!
> *


true but most of them fools didnt want shit probaly didnt even have a ride


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Jun 30 2008, 01:44 PM~10981008
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> She made good money homie...........
> I told them you might wanna get more then 1 bartender and they giggles and said we'll be alright lol
> *


 :angry: bitchy bartenders and bitchy waitresess are bad for la raza! :angry:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Jun 30 2008, 11:44 AM~10981008
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> She made good money homie...........
> I told them you might wanna get more then 1 bartender and they giggles and said we'll be alright lol
> *


WELL THAT IS THERE PROBLEM THEN HUH :biggrin:


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 30 2008, 12:45 PM~10981015
> *:uh: well then he needs an assistant that can answer all the questions then! :uh: no excuses for businessmen! :thumbsdown: you are there for a service and your bread and butter is them fools asking questions imo!
> *


sounds to me like it was Louie asking lots of questions lol
j/k bro.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 30 2008, 11:49 AM~10981047
> *:angry: bitchy bartenders and bitchy waitresess are bad for la raza! :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Jun 30 2008, 12:50 PM~10981066
> *sounds to me like it was Louie asking lots of questions lol
> j/k bro.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 30 2008, 01:47 PM~10981035
> *true but most of them fools didnt want shit probaly didnt even have a ride
> *


well thats when you turn around and say "***** i dont know you! get the fuck out!" :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 30 2008, 12:47 PM~10981035
> *true but most of them fools didnt want shit probaly didnt even have a ride
> *


I saw some of the people asking him questions and yep no ride


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Jun 30 2008, 12:51 PM~10981076
> *I saw some of the people asking him questions and yep no ride
> *


 :0


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

wheres the next show at


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Jun 30 2008, 01:50 PM~10981066
> *sounds to me like it was Louie asking lots of questions lol
> j/k bro.
> *


  ummm sort of....




















wahahaha no fucktard! i was to busy trying to keep that moonwalk dry! :angry:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 30 2008, 11:51 AM~10981072
> *well thats when you turn around and say "***** i dont know you! get the fuck out!" :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



WHO WAS THE ARTIST? WHAT WAS HE DOING THERE?
P


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 30 2008, 01:53 PM~10981085
> *wheres the next show at
> *


dont know!


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 30 2008, 12:53 PM~10981087
> * ummm sort of....
> wahahaha no fucktard! i was to busy trying to keep that moonwalk dry! :angry:
> *


:tears:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jun 30 2008, 01:53 PM~10981089
> *WHO WAS THE ARTIST? WHAT WAS HE DOING THERE?
> P
> *


 his name was mr. leo and i think he was there tattooing.. :uh: 




pendejo! :twak: he was pinstripping!


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 30 2008, 01:58 PM~10981141
> *:biggrin:
> *


wheres my shirt foo! :angry:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Thanx to Bobby from Somosuno Car Club for picking up the dash plaques and for the hook up much love Bobby*


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 30 2008, 12:17 PM~10981278
> *wheres my shirt foo! :angry:
> *


HE DONT GOT UR SIZE HOMIE


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 30 2008, 02:19 PM~10981291
> *Thanx to Bobby from Somosuno Car Club for picking up the dash plaques and for the hook up much love Bobby
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: as de andar rosado pinche comps! :0


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 30 2008, 12:25 PM~10981337
> *:uh: as de andar rosado pinche comps! :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 30 2008, 12:33 PM~10980889
> *you lefted to early carnal! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


sorry bro we had other things to do  PERO LLEGAMOS NO? :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 30 2008, 01:19 PM~10981291
> *Thanx to Bobby from Somosuno Car Club for picking up the dash plaques and for the hook up much love Bobby
> 
> 
> ...


they look nice sorry we got there kinda late MAPQUEST got us LOST :angry:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jun 30 2008, 03:02 PM~10981593
> *sorry bro we had other things to do    PERO LLEGAMOS NO?  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: YES YOU DID!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Did you guys see Nikki enjoying the show from her porch????????????*


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 30 2008, 02:09 PM~10981653
> *:cheesy: YES YOU DID!
> *


 :biggrin: mas vale tarde que nunca :0 
Caddys looking good :biggrin:


----------



## Blvd Rollerz c.c. (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 30 2008, 11:38 AM~10980951
> *:angry: hey hey tell that guy to get the fuck out the way! :cheesy:
> *


Don't lie... You like lookin at my ass :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 30 2008, 01:12 PM~10981680
> *Did you guys see Nikki enjoying the show from her porch????????????
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH. U MEMBER TELLING ME AND WE LOOKING AT HER :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 30 2008, 03:12 PM~10981680
> *Did you guys see Nikki enjoying the show from her porch????????????
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: YOU NEVER POINTED HER OUT TO ME! :angry:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 30 2008, 01:25 PM~10981823
> *:thumbsdown: YOU NEVER POINTED HER OUT TO ME!  :angry:
> *


I THINK U WHERE BUSY MANDILON BUT GOT DAM SHE WAS LOOKING HOT ON DA PORCH :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 30 2008, 02:25 PM~10981823
> *:thumbsdown: YOU NEVER POINTED HER OUT TO ME!  :angry:
> *


*Her Trans Am was parked at the end comps .... the black one with pink lettering .... she wouldn't come down only stayed on the porch ....*


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 30 2008, 02:25 PM~10981818
> *HELL YEAH. U MEMBER TELLING ME AND WE LOOKING AT HER :biggrin:
> *


She was lovin Yoshis ride


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 30 2008, 01:31 PM~10981888
> *Her Trans Am was parked at the end comps .... the black one with pink lettering .... she wouldn't come down only stayed on the porch ....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Great show guys!! had alot of fun sorry i had to leave early but had to unpack the new house.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jun 30 2008, 02:44 PM~10982044
> *Great show guys!! had alot of fun sorry i had to leave early but had to unpack the new house.
> *


Thanx for the support see you guys at your event


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 30 2008, 02:31 PM~10981888
> *Her Trans Am was parked at the end comps .... the black one with pink lettering .... she wouldn't come down only stayed on the porch ....
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 30 2008, 05:33 PM~10982996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good.. he did a badass job..


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 30 2008, 03:29 PM~10981859
> *I THINK U WHERE BUSY MANDILON BUT GOT DAM SHE WAS LOOKING HOT ON DA PORCH :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: i knew your ass would be sucking on gottis balls! capt! :angry:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 30 2008, 03:48 PM~10982090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: we couldnt hire a real model?? :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 30 2008, 03:31 PM~10981888
> *Her Trans Am was parked at the end comps .... the black one with pink lettering .... she wouldn't come down only stayed on the porch ....
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: liar!


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 30 2008, 04:55 PM~10983168
> *:uh: we couldnt hire a real model?? :uh:
> *


and i thought the cardboard model was tryin to holla at me because i was chillin next to the magnum and i saw her stairing in the corner of my eye so i looked at it was a pinche card board so i went up to her and punched her :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jun 30 2008, 07:02 PM~10983674
> *and i thought the cardboard model was tryin to holla at me because i was chillin next to the magnum and i saw her stairing in the corner of my eye so i looked at it was a pinche card board so i went up to her and punched her :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

fuckin beto! hey it was a good time hanging with you vatos again! we are only seperated by an hour drive and we hardly see each other!  we should hook up more often! :cheesy:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

we having a big cookout this saturday in milwaukee one of the homies rafa with the mexican monte did you see it at dropfest carne asada,cervesa, viejas,ranflas de todo homie lets have a good time


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 30 2008, 01:12 PM~10981680
> *Did you guys see Nikki enjoying the show from her porch????????????
> 
> 
> ...


damm Tentasiones cos esas me acabo de alimentar!!! :yes:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90+Jun 30 2008, 03:52 PM~10983145-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

heres a Few pics from sunday


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Sorry Locs had to give you shit homie....since the boys made you go off roading*  :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jul 1 2008, 09:28 AM~10988240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jul 1 2008, 08:28 AM~10988240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jul 1 2008, 09:33 AM~10988268
> *Sorry Locs had to give you shit homie....since the boys made you go off roading   :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: but we got them clean took a bottle of glass foam but they came clean fokker


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jun 30 2008, 11:11 PM~10985822
> *we having a big cookout this saturday in milwaukee one of the homies rafa with the mexican monte did you see it at dropfest carne asada,cervesa, viejas,ranflas de todo homie lets have a good time
> *


  let me ask the rest of these pendejos! see if they up to travel up north for some food and beers! :cheesy: thats really the only thing we care about! :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jul 1 2008, 10:28 AM~10988240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

muddywheelowned!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jul 1 2008, 10:33 AM~10988268
> *Sorry Locs had to give you shit homie....since the boys made you go off roading   :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: if you gonna make fun of him, you dont have to apologize stupid! pung beesh! :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jul 1 2008, 12:26 PM~10988837
> *:angry:  :angry: but we got them clean took a bottle of glass foam but they came clean fokker
> *


 :scrutinize: butthurt?


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90+Jul 1 2008, 11:59 AM~10989061-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jul 1 2008, 01:10 PM~10989152
> *:twak:
> *


 :yes: i guess yes on that question! butthurt! :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

*WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!*


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jul 1 2008, 12:15 PM~10989195
> *:yes: i guess yes on that question! butthurt! :0
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jul 1 2008, 01:22 PM~10989234
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :no:
> *


YES! BUTTHURT! :angry:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jul 1 2008, 12:24 PM~10989247
> *YES! BUTTHURT! :angry:
> *


nope but i bet you would of went home if it was you wahahahahahaha


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jul 1 2008, 01:26 PM~10989262
> *nope but i bet you would of went home if it was you wahahahahahaha
> *


  no asshole! i would have covered it up! :butthurt:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jul 1 2008, 12:28 PM~10989283
> * no asshole! i would have covered it up! :butthurt:
> *


we cleaned it idiot

not get mad cuz you would of went home crying


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jul 1 2008, 01:29 PM~10989295
> *we cleaned it idiot
> 
> not get mad cuz you would of went home crying
> *


i dont cry culero! my eyes slightly sweat! :angry:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jul 1 2008, 12:32 PM~10989322
> *i dont cry culero! my eyes slightly sweat! :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jul 1 2008, 01:37 PM~10989356
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jul 1 2008, 11:37 AM~10989356
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jul 2 2008, 07:11 AM~10995566
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jul 2 2008, 06:12 AM~10995713
> *:uh:
> *


QUE MANDILON


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jul 2 2008, 08:38 AM~10995812
> *QUE MANDILON
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

WUT UP VIEJAS?
P


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jul 1 2008, 11:55 AM~10989022
> * let me ask the rest of these pendejos! see if they up to travel up north for some food and beers! :cheesy: thats really the only thing we care about! :biggrin:
> *


So what's the answer??? Are you guys coming up here for the party ???


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jul 2 2008, 02:12 PM~10998839
> *So what's the answer??? Are you guys coming up here for the party ???
> *


if they come they have to party all night :biggrin: it my birthday too


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Jul 2 2008, 04:11 PM~10999242
> *if they come they have to party all night  :biggrin:  it my birthday too
> *


So it's a dusk to dawn party ???

They'll come... :cheesy:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jul 2 2008, 05:17 PM~11000115
> *So it's a dusk to dawn party ???
> 
> They'll come... :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jul 2 2008, 07:17 PM~11000115
> *So it's a dusk to dawn party ???
> 
> They'll come... :cheesy:
> *


 :scrutinize: i really dont like vampires!


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Great show Solitos :thumbsup:


----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jul 2 2008, 10:07 PM~11002472
> *Great show Solitos :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx brotha  

Wheres the info on your guys is picnic?


----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 30 2008, 03:33 PM~10982996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mr. Leo does some bad ass work glad we had him there :thumbsup:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Arroyo Brothers_@Jul 3 2008, 09:51 AM~11004363
> *Thanx brotha
> 
> Wheres the info on your guys is picnic?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...19&hl=goodtimes


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------

